# fursuit head Idea!



## Jack (Aug 7, 2008)

what about using a football helmet with no face mask for the Base of the head on a fursuit and continuing from there? 
from the measurements I took I think it might work, and simplify it a bit as well as making it more comfortable.


----------



## slashersivi (Aug 7, 2008)

Jack said:


> what about using a football helmet with no face mask for the Base of the head on a fursuit and continuing from there?
> from the measurements I took I think it might work, and simplify it a bit as well as making it more comfortable.


 

I don't make fursuits but it seems like that would be unnecessarily heavy (and expensive?)... perhaps one of those cheap bicycle helmets that wouldn't really protect your brain if you crash-landed on your head?


----------



## Jack (Aug 7, 2008)

slashersivi said:


> I don't make fursuits but it seems like that would be unnecessarily heavy (and expensive?)... perhaps one of those cheap bicycle helmets that wouldn't really protect your brain if you crash-landed on your head?



they are not excessively expensive and not heavy at all, they don't weigh but 3 or 4 pounds.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 7, 2008)

i use bike helmets as a bse for oversized heads


----------



## slashersivi (Aug 8, 2008)

Jack said:


> they are not excessively expensive and not heavy at all, they don't weigh but 3 or 4 pounds.



I suppose I should say *comparatively* expensive and heavy to the other things I mentioned.  Plus I imagine *comparatively* it would get hotter under foam and fur with the padding they have.


----------



## Jack (Aug 8, 2008)

slashersivi said:


> I suppose I should say *comparatively* expensive and heavy to the other things I mentioned.  Plus I imagine *comparatively* it would get hotter under foam and fur with the padding they have.



possibly. but it would help simplify it's construction, and help it retain it's shape.


----------

